# Fishing footage wanted



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am in the process of compiling the latest edition of my 'At The Fishing' dvd series and would like to hear from anyone who has video recordings or cine film recorded at sea on fishing boats and are interested in taking part. Please send me a private message.

Many thanks,

Craig.
Orkney.
www.fishingboatvideos.co.uk


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

i have some footage


----------

